
Ask HN: Can someone please review my code? - saq7
I recently did a work sample in Rails for a company which I will not name. I felt pretty good about it when submitting it, but I was ultimately rejected.
They did not provide any feedback because they wanted to keep the hiring process under wraps, and I respect that. The problem still remains that I have no idea what I did wrong or what I need to do to improve.<p>So I want to ask you to review the code and let me know what you think. I will not post this work on a public site, because I want to respect the wishes of the company.<p>So my idea is to post it on bitbucket in a private repo and if you wish to review it, I will add you to the repo. I understand this is a lot to ask for when asking for feedback on the internet, and if there is a more straight forward way I have overlooked, please let me know.<p>My goal here is to understand what I did wrong and improve while still respecting the wish for secrecy by the original company.<p>Thanks a lot in advance<p>[edit]<p>I posted this request here and on reddit and I got same feedback - post the code on github. So I have done so. It can be found here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;saq7&#x2F;rails-work-sample&#x2F;
======
mtmail
The changes probably solved the feature request(s) and it looks Rails-like and
a lot of engineers would've coded in the same style.

Reading the instructions ( _), especially

"Your presentation should be something you're proud of. The user-experience
and aesthetic aspects should be well considered."

I'd say they were looking for candidates who simply spend more time on the
project. More CSS changes, more refactoring, maybe giving them a list of
things you wish you had time to solve.

Entirely possible it's not code related at all. Them waiting for another
candidate, somebody impressed them more for non-technical/coding reasons,
hiring freeze the manager doesn't want to admit or internal discussions about
the job role.

All you can do is send a nice email asking for feedback. If they don't provide
that, move on.

_) Took just 2 clicks to see the deleted files. It's possible to delete files
from repositories including history.

~~~
saq7
Thanks a lot for the feedback. I know that files can be deleted and from
history as well. I figured if I left those files in, a reviewer could find
them and keep it away from someone who didn't care enough to look. Thinking
back to it, not the best idea, I guess.

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/codereview/](https://www.reddit.com/r/codereview/)

------
dudul
You seem to care a lot about the "feelz" of a company that rejected you
without providing any feedback to help you improve. Just post the thing on
github (or public bitbucket) and paste a link here. Unless you signed a NDA
regarding their hiring process, you don't owe them anything at this point.

~~~
saq7
yeah, the folks over at reddit said the same thing. I have uploaded it to
github and posted a link in the submission text

------
sharemywin
Did you use any of this crap? if not your code probably wasn't hip enough.

[http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/ruby-on-rails-study-
guide...](http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/ruby-on-rails-study-guide-blocks-
procs-and-lambdas--net-29811)

~~~
saq7
Though I know about Procs, Lambdas, and Blocks, I did not use any of them,
because there was no real need to. My goal when completing the work sample was
write concise and readable code.

Though there might have been places where these constructs might have been
useful

~~~
sharemywin
And I got down voted for being spot on. Also don't forget automated unit tests
no automated unit tests no job.

